
How to Live a Better Life with Less - mgcreed
http://zenhabits.net/2009/08/how-to-live-a-better-life-with-less/
======
movix
I agree wholeheartedly with this.

For anyone who's interested, my wish list is:

1\. No debt

2\. Index linked income stream of about $100,000 annually

3\. Camper van

4\. Second hand Porsche ( can't help that, I'm 45)

5\. Happy, healthy family

